# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته علوم قضايي

## amir_taraneh25

سلام ي سوال فني رشته علوم قضايي يعني بعد تحصيلات مربوطش ميشي قاضي؟يا فقط ميري تو ادتره دادگستري كار ميكنيد جريانش چيه؟

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> سلام ي سوال فني رشته علوم قضايي يعني بعد تحصيلات مربوطش ميشي قاضي؟يا فقط ميري تو ادتره دادگستري كار ميكنيد جريانش چيه؟


علیک سلام !
نه خیر به این آسونیا نیست ... اوایل میشی بازپرس .. به ترتیب بعد از چندسال ارتقا پیدا میکنی .. قاضی شدن فک کنم حدود 15 سال باید حداقل سابقه کار داشته باشی ...

اگر خودت بخوای میتونی ز قضاوت انصراف بدی و بری تو بخش داری دادگستری.

----------


## amir_taraneh25

بس اين رشته واسه قاضي شدنه اخه بعضيا ميگفتن ممكنه بري تو بخش اداري و قاضي نشي

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> بس اين رشته واسه قاضي شدنه اخه بعضيا ميگفتن ممكنه بري تو بخش اداري و قاضي نشي


گفتم که بازم به علاقه ی شما بستگی داره

----------


## staar

> علیک سلام !
> نه خیر به این آسونیا نیست ... اوایل میشی بازپرس .. به ترتیب بعد از چندسال ارتقا پیدا میکنی .. قاضی شدن فک کنم حدود 15 سال باید حداقل سابقه کار داشته باشی ...
> 
> اگر خودت بخوای میتونی ز قضاوت انصراف بدی و بری تو بخش داری دادگستری.


نه بابا از این خبرا نیست که بخای 15سال بمونی بعد قاضی بشی.فوری میتونی دیگه زیاد طول بکشه1سال

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> نه بابا از این خبرا نیست که بخای 15سال بمونی بعد قاضی بشی.فوری میتونی دیگه زیاد طول بکشه1سال


جدا؟
من که اینجا هستم بیشتر میدونم یا شما؟

----------


## artim

> نه بابا از این خبرا نیست که بخای 15سال بمونی بعد قاضی بشی.فوری میتونی دیگه زیاد طول بکشه1سال


قاضی شدن خیلی سخته به همین راحتی که گفتی نیست
قبولی و بورسیه شدن علوم قضایی سخته و همچنین ادامه اش

----------


## staar

> قاضی شدن خیلی سخته به همین راحتی که گفتی نیست
> قبولی و بورسیه شدن علوم قضایی سخته و همچنین ادامه اش


خب دیدم که میگم یکی از اقوام ما دانشگاه علوم قضایی تهران بود خیلی زودم رفت سرکار الانم قاضیه استان فارس

----------


## staar

> جدا؟
> من که اینجا هستم بیشتر میدونم یا شما؟


خب شما بیشتر میدونین اما منم نمونه این شکلی دیدم

----------


## artim

> خب دیدم که میگم یکی از اقوام ما دانشگاه علوم قضایی تهران بود خیلی زودم رفت سرکار الانم قاضیه استان فارس



یکساله؟

----------


## staar

> یکساله؟


1سالشو مطمئن نیستم اما اینو مطمئنم 2سال بیشتر نبود

----------


## artim

> 1سالشو مطمئن نیستم اما اینو مطمئنم 2سال بیشتر نبود


کدام دانشگاه بودن؟

----------


## staar

> کدام دانشگاه بودن؟


علوم قضایی تهران فک کنم

----------


## artim

> علوم قضایی تهران فک کنم



کارشناسی بودن یا ارشد؟

----------


## staar

> کارشناسی بودن یا ارشد؟


نمیدونم

----------


## artim

> نمیدونم


باید ارشد بوده باشن که حداقل 2 سال بوده

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> خب شما بیشتر میدونین اما منم نمونه این شکلی دیدم


دوست عزیز ... وقتی  فارغ التحصیل میشن ، میشن بازپرس شماره 2 که بعد از چند سال اگر شزایط و توانایی اش رو داشته باشن میشن بازپرس شماره 1 ... 
بعدشم تازه کلی شرایط و سختی  داره ....

----------


## amir_taraneh25

شرایط سختش چیه؟؟؟؟میشه توضیح بدین  تا اونجا هم ک میدونم حین تحصیل هم مقرری میدن و نمی دونم چقدر من خودم قاضی شدن رو دوس دارم اگه میشه شرایط سختشو بگین

----------


## amir_taraneh25

> دوست عزیز ... وقتی  فارغ التحصیل میشن ، میشن بازپرس شماره 2 که بعد از چند سال اگر شزایط و توانایی اش رو داشته باشن میشن بازپرس شماره 1 ... 
> بعدشم تازه کلی شرایط و سختی  داره ....


شرایط سختش چیه؟؟؟؟اگه میشه ی توضیح کامل بدین

----------

